# Going to stud



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

...................


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

There are no hard and fast rules as every bitch is different.

Are you getting a premate test done. If is I would recommend Idexx as the in house vet tests do rely on the experience of the vet taking it.

The stud owner should also be experienced enough to explain the signs to look for when she is ready - don't be afraid to ask, it is all part of the service of studding a dog.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

................


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

With Idexx you need to get your vet to take the blood and it is then sent off to the Idexx lab where they phone you with the result. If not it's an inhouse test. You will need to phone Idexx and they will send you all the info and some tubes for the blood. Personally I'd steer clear of an inhouse vet test, although I know others use them.

If your bitch is a maiden, I would never use an inexperienced stud dog, so hopefully the dog you have now will know what he's doing.

Definately talk to the stud owner though - they should be experienced and giving advice is part of what you are paying for in using their dog. Give them a call - I assume you have let them know she has started her season. The problem is that they all different so saying go on day 13 may not be right for her.

PS Idexx Labs is in Wetherby, Yorks - I haven't got the number to hand, but you should be able to google it - and request a premate testing kit. Off the top of my head, the charge is about £25 plus what your vet charges to take the blood.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> With Idexx you need to get your vet to take the blood and it is then sent off to the Idexx lab where they phone you with the result. If not it's an inhouse test. You will need to phone Idexx and they will send you all the info and some tubes for the blood. Personally I'd steer clear of an inhouse vet test, although I know others use them.
> 
> If your bitch is a maiden, I would never use an inexperienced stud dog, so hopefully the dog you have now will know what he's doing.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## casandra (Aug 1, 2008)

I have always heard that from day 9-14 with maybe 2 or 3 evenly spaced matings works the best, but I've never been involved in a mating before. I've heard this mostly from other breeders.


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

I used these along with watching out for signs, running finger down the her spine to base of her tail to see if she was standing, she was standing at day 8/9 and the pads changed on day 9.

CANINE OVUALUATION PADS

I used them from about day 4 of her season and they did have the colour change on day 9, i took her to stud on day 10 and the stud knew she was ready and she was standing and mated with a 25 min tie, took her back on day 12 and she didn't want to know and nor did the stud!! maisie must ovulate early.

They are a little tricky to use, but once you have the knack it's pretty easy just not very pleasent

good luck hunni xxxxxxxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> I used these along with watching out for signs, running finger down the her spine to base of her tail to see if she was standing, she was standing at day 8/9 and the pads changed on day 9.
> 
> CANINE OVUALUATION PADS
> 
> ...


Thanks hun but i don't think i can do that to her, she i having some blood work tomorrow


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

She was standing on day 7 last time and we are on day 5 now


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> Thanks hun but i don't think i can do that to her, she i having some blood work tomorrow


It doesn't hurt them at all, i meant it just not very pleasent for us to do

but blood work will be must more reliable than the pads!!!

im keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> It doesn't hurt them at all, i meant it just not very pleasent for us to do
> 
> but blood work will be must more reliable than the pads!!!
> 
> im keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx


She is not going to like having her blood taken


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> She is not going to like having her blood taken


ha ha, i hate blood tests too, just hold her paw, lol!!!!

the stud your taking her too will also give you an idea if she's ready


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> ha ha, i hate blood tests too, just hold her paw, lol!!!!
> 
> the stud your taking her too will also give you an idea if she's ready


My vet takes it from her neck, i have just ordered some pads nice lady i should have them saturday thanks for that im needing all the help i can get


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> My vet takes it from her neck, i have just ordered some pads nice lady i should have them saturday thanks for that im needing all the help i can get


Yep, they are good and some people swear by them!! i reckon all will go well this time round


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't have any advice, but good luck and fingers crossed for some puppies


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Lucylewis0 said:


> Yep, they are good and some people swear by them!! i reckon all will go well this time round


I hope so


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> Don't have any advice, but good luck and fingers crossed for some puppies


I so hope i will have some puppies this time


----------



## bassetsandbeyond (Jun 21, 2009)

with Basset's, not sure with other breeds, we go by blood spotting colour....we usually breed ours when the blood has turn'd a salmon pink colour


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

bassetsandbeyond said:


> with Basset's, not sure with other breeds, we go by blood spotting colour....we usually breed ours when the blood has turn'd a salmon pink colour


all mine have gone straw coloured, but i have known dogs that have bled all the way through a season, and been receptive to a stud whilst bleeding. progesterone testing is the most accurate way. sometimes a series of bloods need to be taken over a period of a few days, depending on the results in order to get an accurate result for when ovulation occurs


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

Idexx is the only test that is more or less 100% other premates are crap imo 

one of my girls stands for anything frm day 5 u only have to touch her n she flicks her arse at u ! but she only ovulates day 12 ! lots of ppl have missed having a litter using old methods, do idexx hun xx


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

So Lyla has just had blood taken (she's not too happy with me) will know on Monday but may have to have more blood taken, i think i will have gray hair soon lol


----------



## LouJ69 (Feb 28, 2009)

Aw give her lots of TLC after her traumatic experience getting her bloods taken! Give her a big hug & a kiss from me too. x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

what day is she on now?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

She is on day 6


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

LouJ69 said:


> Aw give her lots of TLC after her traumatic experience getting her bloods taken! Give her a big hug & a kiss from me too. x


I will do


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

she probably wont be ready by monday unless she is an early ovulater, but all the same id be ready to travel once you have your results should the need arise. 

its so exciting isnt it... i love puppies!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

hope everything works out with going to the stud 
have u done all the health tests yet?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> she probably wont be ready by monday unless she is an early ovulater, but all the same id be ready to travel once you have your results should the need arise.
> 
> its so exciting isnt it... i love puppies!


Mmm my vet said to have the blood taken on Monday day 9 but she stands on day 7 so i didn't want to miss it, i takes 2 or 3 days to get the results back


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Natik said:


> hope everything works out with going to the stud
> have u done all the health tests yet?


Yep done


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

archielee said:


> Yep done


cool, what health tests are needed for klee kais?


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Ooo klee kai puppies :001_tt1: i'm gonna wana see these when she has some, got a pic of the stud?  good luck sounds very exciting


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Ooo klee kai puppies :001_tt1: i'm gonna wana see these when she has some, got a pic of the stud?  good luck sounds very exciting


Thank you if you look at my photos you will see the stud


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Natik said:


> cool, what health tests are needed for klee kais?


why do u ignore my question?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Natik said:


> why do u ignore my question?


I'm not there is no heath test for them in the uk yet but heart and knees are a good one to start with


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

archielee said:


> Mmm my vet said to have the blood taken on Monday day 9 but she stands on day 7 so i didn't want to miss it, i takes 2 or 3 days to get the results back


idexx the results are usually back the following day, but i suppose its odd because it falls over a weekend.

some bitches stand before ovulation which is why she may stand on day 7, i recently had a bitch come to my boy, they had been playing since day 3 and flirting etc, she still wasnt standing by day 13 so i recommended to owner that she have her tested to make sure hormones were in order as my boy was very keen. we got the results back on day 15 saying she ovulated day 11 meaning my boy was spot on and day 13 was her optimum day of mating, however she wouldnt stand til day 15 and then we only got one mating. so in theory, her eggs would have been on the way out  .

this was on the 10th jan, she goes for a scan a week on monday, so fingers crossed, but deep down im not too hopeful :nonod:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

archielee said:


> I'm not there is no heath test for them in the uk yet but heart and knees are a good one to start with


so if there arent any how could u have possibly have done any then 

Im just curious about this breed as i looked into them a while ago...

so what exactly do u mean with heart and knees? how are they being checked?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> idexx the results are usually back the following day, but i suppose its odd because it falls over a weekend.
> 
> some bitches stand before ovulation which is why she may stand on day 7, i recently had a bitch come to my boy, they had been playing since day 3 and flirting etc, she still wasnt standing by day 13 so i recommended to owner that she have her tested to make sure hormones were in order as my boy was very keen. we got the results back on day 15 saying she ovulated day 11 meaning my boy was spot on and day 13 was her optimum day of mating, however she wouldnt stand til day 15 and then we only got one mating. so in theory, her eggs would have been on the way out  .
> 
> this was on the 10th jan, she goes for a scan a week on monday, so fingers crossed, but deep down im not too hopeful :nonod:


Thanks for that it is interesting, i will have my fingers crossed for them too


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Natik said:


> so if there arent any how could u have possibly have done any then
> 
> Im just curious about this breed as i looked into them a while ago...
> 
> so what exactly do u mean with heart and knees? how are they being checked?


They do test them in the US if you look up the website about the Klee Kai's, because they are not KC reg yet in the uk no set test for them, but i do think that it is best to have them done, i want healthy puppies


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

archielee said:


> They do test them in the US if you look up the website about the Klee Kai's, because they are not KC reg yet in the uk no set test for them, but i do think that it is best to have them done, i want healthy puppies


so what exactly have u tested for? (im lost lol)


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Natik said:


> so what exactly have u tested for? (im lost lol)


I have just said and now will you get off my back with all the questions


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

archielee said:


> I have just said and now will you get off my back with all the questions


im sorry that im interested  ur a breeder to be so u should be more than willing to answer i would have thought with the knowledge about ur breed...

i guess u havent tested for all the important stuff then as heart and knees aint one of them and breeders should health tests for the other things also to ensure the best health as klee kais aint the most healthy breed sadly ....

anyway, i seem to have touched a sore point so hey... hmy:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Natik said:


> im sorry that im interested  ur a breeder to be so u should be more than willing to answer i would have thought with the knowledge about ur breed...
> 
> i guess u havent tested for all the important stuff then as heart and knees aint one of them and breeders should health tests for the other things also to ensure the best health as klee kais aint the most healthy breed sadly ....
> 
> anyway, i seem to have touched a sore point so hey... hmy:


No it was the way you was asking me, why are you asking me if you know all about them then, you don't know me


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Natik said:


> im sorry that im interested  ur a breeder to be so u should be more than willing to answer i would have thought with the knowledge about ur breed...
> 
> i guess u havent tested for all the important stuff then as heart and knees aint one of them and breeders should health tests for the other things also to ensure the best health as klee kais aint the most healthy breed sadly ....
> 
> anyway, i seem to have touched a sore point so hey... hmy:


Yes I'm a breeder but i do not have to answer your questions


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

archielee said:


> No it was the way you was asking me, why are you asking me if you know all about them then, you don't know me


i dont know all about them 

Im asking because i would also like to know if ur breeding responsibly which aint a crime to do so, but looks like u aint really.... so....

i dont know u and im not asking anything personal about u... im interested in ur breeding practice... is that bad? are u going to react the same to a potentional puppy buyer?

obviously ur very uncomfortable being asked those questions so i suspect u havent done it all by the book

if i come across pushy, then i apologize but those are standard questions all breeder should be able to answer without taking it in any negatively nor personal way whatsoever as its about the dog and the future pups, and not about u


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

archielee said:


> Yes I'm a breeder but i do not have to answer your questions


Blimey hope no prospective purchaser gets the same attitude?? Why on earth are you being so defensive when being asked perfectly reasonable questions?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Natik said:


> i dont know all about them
> 
> Im asking because i would also like to know if ur breeding responsibly which aint a crime to do so, but looks like u aint really.... so....
> 
> ...


I have and will aways do it by the book, but it seems that when someone says they are going to have puppies you jump on them it must be my tern then, i am a good breeder and i will do the best for my dogs and the puppies thank you


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

archielee said:


> I have and will aways do it by the book, but it seems that when someone says they are going to have puppies you jump on them it must be my tern then, i am a good breeder and i will do the best for my dogs and the puppies thank you


ok, so what health tests exactly have u done then  apart from heart and knees (still interested how they actually health test knees if ur kind to answer this  )


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

JSR said:


> Blimey hope no prospective purchaser gets the same attitude?? Why on earth are you being so defensive when being asked perfectly reasonable questions?


but i did answer the question


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Natik said:


> ok, so what health tests exactly have u done then  apart from heart and knees (still interested how they actually health test knees :huh: )


So you are still going on them, mmm x rays


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

archielee said:


> So you are still going on them, mmm x rays


yes, and im still waiting on the answer to what other tests u have done


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Natik said:


> yes, and im still waiting on the answer to what other tests u have done


You will be waiting a long time, i do not have answer to you


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

archielee said:


> You will be waiting a long time, i do not have answer to you


fine, i take it u havent done any other ones then and ur not breeding responsibly regardless of if u say so or not... what a bad attidute from a breeder to be anyway . Sad :nonod:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

archielee said:


> You will be waiting a long time, i do not have answer to you


No you don't, the only people you have to answer are your potential puppy buyers and your own conscience


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Natik said:


> fine, i take it u havent done any other ones then and ur not breeding responsibly regardless of if u say so or not... what a bad attidute from a breeder to be anyway . Sad :nonod:


That's a totally unfair comment 
How can you judge?


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Natik said:


> fine, i take it u havent done any other ones then and ur not breeding responsibly regardless of if u say so or not... what a bad attidute from a breeder to be anyway . Sad :nonod:


I am a responsible breeder and i have done all that needs to be done thank you


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

rona said:


> No you don't, the only people you have to answer are your potential puppy buyers and your own conscience


Thank you....


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I will do all i can for the health of my dogs and puppies


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

rona said:


> No you don't, the only people you have to answer are your potential puppy buyers and your own conscience


but why hide your breeding practices? you should be happy and pleased at how you breed responsibly, and if I was breeding responsibly, I would want to shout to the world what I was doing, what health tests I had had done, what the results were. If people don't want to say these things, then that shows to me that they have something to hide.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

rona said:


> That's a totally unfair comment
> How can you judge?


i dont judge, its a reasonable response to the lack of answering the question.
Im sorry, but this is a breeder to be which shouldnt have such an attidute when its about future pups and shouldnt have any probs whatsoever to answer those questions unless they havent done the health tests...

their statement is they are responsible, i question their statemant by asking reasonable questions and their response is bad attidute, well... i guess that answers itself.

This person questioned newbies about doing health tests in the past and complains now about being questioned themselves


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

just wondered roughly how many klee kais there are in the uk? was it hard to find a stud? cant seem to find out much about the breed.... just googled puppies tho, they are soooo cute, you must be so excited


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> but why hide your breeding practices? you should be happy and pleased at how you breed responsibly, and if I was breeding responsibly, I would want to shout to the world what I was doing, what health tests I had had done, what the results were. If people don't want to say these things, then that shows to me that they have something to hide.


I don't have anything to hide, it was the way the op was asking me


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

archielee said:


> I don't have anything to hide, it was the way the op was asking me


and that would be?
i asked in a polite manner without using bad language or anything....


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> just wondered roughly how many klee kais there are in the uk? was it hard to find a stud? cant seem to find out much about the breed.... just googled puppies tho, they are soooo cute, you must be so excited


No not a lot in the uk i will be going back to the breeder for stud


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

The stuff I found to check was patella luxation, heart and a complete blood panel, I just typed in klee kai in the toold bar and all info was there. Some also do OFA on hips....Jill


----------



## tailz (Jun 4, 2009)

That was pretty unfair to be attacked from two different people. i am a friend of this women you are attacking and i can assure you that she is a very responsible dog owner and is very very over protective about her dogs and she would not bred from a dog that has any health problems as she is not stupid and doesn't wish the puppies to have any health problems and for the new owners to hav a unwell and potiently ill ricken pup. All testings will be carried out and to be honest its not any one else buisness this should be a happy time for a breeder and the bitch. 

Potential buyers if they ask shall be informed of all medical examination results that are carried out. this breeder is intouch with potential new owners 
informing them of every goings on.

Take this message as you wish. But you will not find a more dedicated owner than this breeder.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> No not a lot in the uk i will be going back to the breeder for stud


They are very cute how big do they get?....Jill


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Natik said:


> and that would be?
> i asked in a polite manner without using bad language or anything....


Yes you and im not using bad language


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

tailz said:


> That was pretty unfair to be attacked from two different people. i am a friend of this women you are attacking and i can assure you that she is a very responsible dog owner and is very very over protective about her dogs and she would not bred from a dog that has any health problems as she is not stupid and doesn't wish the puppies to have any health problems and for the new owners to hav a unwell and potiently ill ricken pup. All testings will be carried out and to be honest its not any one else buisness this should be a happy time for a breeder and the bitch.
> 
> Potential buyers if they ask shall be informed of all medical examination results that are carried out. this breeder is intouch with potential new owners
> informing them of every goings on.
> ...


Thank you hun


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

tailz said:


> That was pretty unfair to be attacked from two different people. i am a friend of this women you are attacking and i can assure you that she is a very responsible dog owner and is very very over protective about her dogs and she would not bred from a dog that has any health problems as she is not stupid and doesn't wish the puppies to have any health problems and for the new owners to hav a unwell and potiently ill ricken pup. All testings will be carried out and to be honest its not any one else buisness this should be a happy time for a breeder and the bitch.
> 
> Potential buyers if they ask shall be informed of all medical examination results that are carried out. this breeder is intouch with potential new owners
> informing them of every goings on.
> ...


So not an unbaised opinion then? 

I've seen no evidence of being 'attacked' but just sensible questions which any purchaser worth their salt would also be asking, and quiet frankly based on the answers if (which of course I am not) I were looking to buy I would be walking away right now.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

okay just found some pics are they small or is that puppies I'm seeing. Like a small sibe?????Jill


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> They are very cute how big do they get?....Jill


Thanks they can get up to 17" that's a standard size


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

tailz said:


> That was pretty unfair to be attacked from two different people. i am a friend of this women you are attacking and i can assure you that she is a very responsible dog owner and is very very over protective about her dogs and she would not bred from a dog that has any health problems as she is not stupid and doesn't wish the puppies to have any health problems and for the new owners to hav a unwell and potiently ill ricken pup. All testings will be carried out and to be honest its not any one else buisness this should be a happy time for a breeder and the bitch.
> 
> Potential buyers if they ask shall be informed of all medical examination results that are carried out. this breeder is intouch with potential new owners
> informing them of every goings on.
> ...


ehhmm.. by not doing all relevant health tests she cant possibly now if the dog is healthy or not....

Will be? the dog is on heat now and she plans to take him to stud...

I could find u quite easily a more dedictated breeder....

and its not an attack, again i apologize if it comes across as one, its just being curious about the health testing which she fails to answer for obvious reasons


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

JSR said:


> So not an unbaised opinion then?
> 
> I've seen no evidence of being 'attacked' but just sensible questions which any purchaser worth their salt would also be asking, and quiet frankly based on the answers if (which of course I am not) I were looking to buy I would be walking away right now.


Thats up too you


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

archielee said:


> Yes you and im not using bad language


heh, i didnt say u did...  and i know u meant me, i was asking to point out to me the "unappriopriate" way i asked the question as u claim it was the "way" i asked


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

SURELY if you come on a forum as a breeder i can't see any problem with being asking questions on health issues relevant to A breed. Forums are for learning IMO.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Natik said:


> ehhmm.. by not doing all relevant health tests she cant possibly now if the dog is healthy or not....
> 
> Will be? the dog is on heat now and she plans to take him to stud...
> 
> ...


All my dogs are health tested


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

dexter said:


> SURELY if you come on a forum as a breeder i can't see any problem with being asking questions on health issues relevant to A breed. Forums are for learning IMO.


But i did answer the question


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

archielee said:


> But i did answer the question


Ok, so u have tested heart and knees...

thats not all relevant health tests so u possibly cant breed responsibly or am i missing here something as u havent mentioned any other ones or better u refused to mention any other ones


----------



## tailz (Jun 4, 2009)

JSR said:


> So not an unbaised opinion then?
> 
> I've seen no evidence of being 'attacked' but just sensible questions which any purchaser worth their salt would also be asking, and quiet frankly based on the answers if (which of course I am not) I were looking to buy I would be walking away right now.


I have seen the pure love and concern that this breeder shows towards her dogs even more so since her bitch has come into season and could be a potential mummy. No one else on this page that is commenting has.

Please remember this is just a website and many people are on it daily, the information in which this breeder gives out to potential owners will be a lot more thorough and explanatory.


----------



## tailz (Jun 4, 2009)

Natik said:


> ehhmm.. by not doing all relevant health tests she cant possibly now if the dog is healthy or not....
> 
> Will be? the dog is on heat now and she plans to take him to stud...
> 
> ...


But the breeder didnt state when she was taking the bitch to the stud.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Natik said:


> Ok, so u have tested heart and knees...
> 
> thats not all relevant health tests so u possibly cant breed responsibly or am i missing here something as u havent mentioned any other ones or better u refused to mention any other ones


That is 2 of the things that i have tested for, and i am a good breeder you don't know to judge me


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

tailz said:


> But the breeder didnt state when she was taking the bitch to the stud.


but reading the thread it was obvious she is going to take the bitch to stud this season... unless im wrong and she can put more light on it.

I take it ur know the person and are also aware that not all health tests been carried out going by ur statement earlier on


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I had heard of them before but not looked around the net until this thread. So that I guess is good. I'm a herding type a gal collies and shelties. I read somewhere in my travels today that because the American Eskimo was part of the foundation breeders have been working on temperment. How's your dogs temperment? This has me interested now....Thank goodness I'm not a cat ....Jill


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

archielee said:


> That is 2 of the things that i have tested for, and i am a good breeder you don't know to judge me


i give up ... in my opinion ur breeding practice is irresponsible and u shouldnt be taking this bitch to stud unless u have done all the tests required.

Im not judging u as a person, i dont know u, but ur breeding practice is not responsible and sadly its the pups which might pay for this with their health


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I had heard of them before but not looked around the net until this thread. So that I guess is good. I'm a herding type a gal collies and shelties. I read somewhere in my travels today that because the American Eskimo was part of the foundation breeders have been working on temperment. How's your dogs temperment? This has me interested now....Thank goodness I'm not a cat ....Jill


Temperaments are good if they live with cats when puppies they are good, one of my Klee Kai's would not get on with cats


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Well I think she has answered most of your questions, lets get back on topic please....Jill


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

archielee said:


> Temperaments are good if they live with cats when puppies they are good, one of my Klee Kai's would not get on with cats


The cat comment was because of my curiosity you know "curiosity killed the cat" lol....Jill


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Natik said:


> i give up ... in my opinion ur breeding practice is irresponsible and u shouldnt be taking this bitch to stud unless u have done all the tests required.
> 
> Im not judging u as a person, i dont know u, but ur breeding practice is not responsible and sadly its the pups which might pay for this with their health


Like i said i will do all the health test they need and i am a good breeder, im so happy that you are giving up


----------



## tailz (Jun 4, 2009)

I see only few comments that are to congratulate or wish luck to this breeder surely as animal lovers we should wish all the luck to this breeder that nothing does wrong.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> The cat comment was because of my curiosity you know "curiosity killed the cat" lol....Jill


sorry LOL....


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

im shocked and im out of here as im not going to give support to irresponsible breeding.... 

anyone can call themselves whatever they want but doesnt mean they are what they say especially when their actions speak different


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

tailz said:


> I see only few comments that are to congratulate or wish luck to this breeder surely as animal lovers we should wish all the luck to this breeder that nothing does wrong.


That would be nice


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

archielee - you have done 2 of the health tests, does that mean you will do the rest before she gets sent to stud?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

OK had a quick look through and also googled this lovely breed, the site I looked at said that they have very little health problems except for the two that have been mentioned, heart and slipping patella, both of which have been carried out.


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

tashi said:


> OK had a quick look through and also googled this lovely breed, the site I looked at said that they have very little health problems except for the two that have been mentioned, heart and slipping patella, both of which have been carried out.


tashi i glad someone noticed as i have just read through the whole thread.....

i'm not getting pulled into to a slanging match but i just wanted to state when i first cam on this site it was some where you could come and seek advice and peps were happy to help but of late it has been getting hostile....

WHAT'S UP FOLKS!!!!!


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I enjoyed this thread cause it made me curious to check out the breed. Hoping things go well for you, keep us updated....Jill


----------



## miti999 (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes me too. Look forwarding to hearing what happens next and hopefully some beautiful puppies!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

"In this breed the standard tests done before breeding are OFA Cardiac, Patella, _and Thyroid, with an CERF Eye Exam_."


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

tashi said:


> OK had a quick look through and also googled this lovely breed, the site I looked at said that they have very little health problems except for the two that have been mentioned, heart and slipping patella, both of which have been carried out.


Thank you


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

canuckjill said:


> I enjoyed this thread cause it made me curious to check out the breed. Hoping things go well for you, keep us updated....Jill


I will do thanks


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

miti999 said:


> Yes me too. Look forwarding to hearing what happens next and hopefully some beautiful puppies!


I hope so


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

crazybones said:


> tashi i glad someone noticed as i have just read through the whole thread.....
> 
> i'm not getting pulled into to a slanging match but i just wanted to state when i first cam on this site it was some where you could come and seek advice and peps were happy to help but of late it has been getting hostile....
> 
> WHAT'S UP FOLKS!!!!!


You are right its not the same as it was


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

crazybones said:


> tashi i glad someone noticed as i have just read through the whole thread.....
> 
> i'm not getting pulled into to a slanging match but i just wanted to state when i first cam on this site it was some where you could come and seek advice and peps were happy to help but of late it has been getting hostile....
> 
> WHAT'S UP FOLKS!!!!!





archielee said:


> You are right it not the same as it was


:laugh::laugh: I think you two have got short memories :001_tt2:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Natik said:


> "In this breed the standard tests done before breeding are OFA Cardiac, Patella, _and Thyroid, with an CERF Eye Exam_."


can I ask where you got that info from, I got mine from the main klee kai site


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

rona said:


> :laugh::laugh: I think you two have got short memories :001_tt2:


Go on then i need a  on my face


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Canine Health Information Center: CHIC Information


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Canine Health Information Center: CHIC Information


Thanks for that Rona got mine from a different site


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

rona said:


> :laugh::laugh: I think you two have got short memories :001_tt2:


lol u always seem happy lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

rona said:


> Canine Health Information Center: CHIC Information


Thank you


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

archielee said:


> Go on then i need a  on my face





crazybones said:


> lol u always seem happy lol


I will be sending you both a thread from not far back hmy:
Just look 5-6 months back  I think you were both here then


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Go on then, tell me I'm wrong  :laugh:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

tashi said:


> can I ask where you got that info from, I got mine from the main klee kai site


here...
Buying an Alaskan Klee Kai: Home
and here
http://www.akkaoa.org/PDF_Files/Health-Monitoring-Recommendations.pdf

and the site rona posted 

and u will also find that if u look at responsible breeders websites they all state that those tests been carried out by them on their dogs


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Natik said:


> here...
> Buying an Alaskan Klee Kai: Home
> and here
> http://www.akkaoa.org/PDF_Files/Health-Monitoring-Recommendations.pdf
> ...


That's true.
I think we have someone inexperienced here though, not a bad person
Help would be better than criticism. May be got the wrong advice from her breeder hmy:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

rona said:


> That's true.
> I think we have someone inexperienced here though, not a bad person
> Help would be better than criticism. May be got the wrong advice from her breeder hmy:


thats fair enough rona, im all for that  , but how can u educate someone who doesnt admit they need help ...

.. they got all the info now and its their choice to do the right call by not going to the stud until they done the other tests 

I didnt intend to sound rough or anything but just tried to find out information about their breeding but it turned out to be more difficult than i thought lol :wink:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

rona said:


> Go on then, tell me I'm wrong  :laugh:


LOL that's someone that should not be breeding lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Natik said:


> thats fair enough rona, im all for that  , but how can u educate someone who doesnt admit they need help ...
> 
> .. they got all the info now and its their choice to do the right call by not going to the stud until they done the other tests
> 
> I didnt intend to sound rough or anything but just tried to find out information about their breeding but it turned out to be more difficult than i thought lol :wink:


Yes but you admitted to not knowing anything about the breed, how would they take advice from you over and above a supposed experienced breeder?


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

archielee said:


> LOL that's someone that should not be breeding lol


That happened on loads of threads and you know it


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

rona said:


> Yes but you admitted to not knowing anything about the breed, how would they take advice from you over and above a supposed experienced breeder?


no, i didnt say i didnt know anything rona!

I said i dont know everything lol there is a difference :wink:

and i dont know everything but i know a bit as i looked into the breed in the past which i stated so and also by past threads regarding the klee kais involving me and the Op they should know that my knowledge about the breed is quite good, but obviously i do not know everything... 

but my knowledge is not the point anyway.. if someone who i never talked to would make me aware that there is more tests for the NI avaible i would be more than gratefull to hear them, investigate them and take them on board without questioning the persons educational background about the breed


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

rona said:


> That happened on loads of threads and you know it


we need more peps like RONA!!!!!!!! lol i gonna try find out how to rep you lol


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

crazybones said:


> we need more peps like RONA!!!!!!!! lol i gonna try find out how to rep you lol


Yes we do


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Natik said:


> no, i didnt say i didnt know anything rona!
> 
> I said i dont know everything lol there is a difference :wink:
> 
> ...


I did get the point you were trying to make, and as you know from the past, I agree with what you say, BUT even I thought your posts were confrontational. 
I really do know what you were trying to do, it might just be better from a different angle.
I'm not a breeder so have no knowledge to impart only personal opinion.
I think it would be a shame to lose your knowledge and input on the breeding section like we have lost so many knowledgeable people before :blush:
But also it would be a shame to put the inexperienced off posting.
I know that some people have been talked out of breeding badly by this forum.
There will always be some that will go ahead regardless, they are best ignored in the end


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

crazybones said:


> we need more peps like RONA!!!!!!!! lol i gonna try find out how to rep you lol





archielee said:


> Yes we do


:blush: :blush::blush: 
Haven't got my rep yet :hand:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

rona said:


> I did get the point you were trying to make, and as you know from the past, I agree with what you say, BUT even I thought your posts were confrontational.
> I really do know what you were trying to do, it might just be better from a different angle.
> I'm not a breeder so have no knowledge to impart only personal opinion.
> I think it would be a shame to lose your knowledge and input on the breeding section like we have lost so many knowledgeable people before :blush:
> ...


thanks rona... 

i agree my posts were coming across confrontantional at the end (and i apologize for that again lol ) but they made it difficult for me by refusing to answer a simple question but still insisting they do everything by the books...

I really dont know how else i was meant to tell them, i tried to stay polite and informative without getting personal (even though my comments that by not doing all health tests they are breeding irresponsible has been seen as an personal attack) but sometimes its hard to come across informative and friendly when getting attidute and defensiveness from the very beginning...

anyway, at least the OP knows now and im sure thats worth at least something in the end  for them and for the dogs :wink:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Interesting to know what health tests are needed, I do plan to get a klee kai. I have been talking to wonderful breeder in Texas who breeds red klee kais :001_tt1: 

Your stud to be is one handsome lad, they make a perfect little couple :001_tt1:


----------



## crazybones (Jan 1, 2009)

........................................................................


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Put a link up, I can't be bothered to look :blush:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Edited for post below


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

rona said:


> Put a link up, I can't be bothered to look :blush:


redakk

Seemed nice enough breeders, I have spoken with the woman a few times. hmy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

SpringerHusky said:


> redakk
> 
> Seemed nice enough breeders, I have spoken with the woman a few times. hmy:


Not too much information on that site, have tried to find more and can't


----------

